# Can I give Gulliver junk and he brings me a villager?



## Chewy.7204 (Apr 12, 2018)

I am  basically asking if it's a random system and sometimes he will bring someone back?

My little story: During the tutorial he brought back 3 candies for 1 item so I thought if I give him some good items he will bring me 30 candies since there needs to be 10 for him to leave. (It was a good item before) But, Boy was I wrong! Oh no I gave him 10 good items and he comes back with ONE measly bronze candy. That's it. So I haven't tried since then. I also thought that he would say which way he was going in the beginning and if you told him the right way he would bring someone with him. That was wrong too. But I really want O'Hare because he's my buddy in New Leaf so he has to come along for the Pocket adventure! So I was wondering if I can make 1 minute items that only take a few bells and crafting materials, ship them off with Gulliver and he bring back someone? Because I can't seem to find anyone who has posted something on the intrenet on how to get the newest villagers.


----------



## MD Fey (Apr 12, 2018)

I'm not sure how this feature works exactly either. I've been giving Gulliver 10 good items each time, for 4 times. Two times out of four, he brought back O'Hare and Rowan. One time I gave him 10 great items and he only brought back some cheap treats.


----------



## LuciaMew (Apr 12, 2018)

This might help https://www.reddit.com/r/ACPocketCa...llivers_cargo_ship_infographic_thanks_to_all/


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Apr 12, 2018)

I think I may try it once I get enough bells to pay of the "final" camper loan and expand to the largest it can be. (I'm really close)


----------

